# Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti



## Zergoras (10. Februar 2017)

*Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Hallo,

ich bin ein Neuling im Bereich der Wasserkühlung, möchte jetzt aber mein System unter Wasser setzen. Die hilfreichen Threads habe ich schon alle gelesen um mir einen ersten Überblick zu verschaffen. Nun brauche ich aber eure Erfahrung und Hilfe. Gekühlt werden soll ein i7 4770k mit OC und eine Gainward Phoenix GTX 1080 GLH. Das System wird in einem Enthoo Elite Platz finden. Dazu mal ein kurzer Auszug zu den möglichen Radiatorengrößen:

Radiator-Mountings (teilweiser Verzicht auf HDD- und/oder Lüfter-Slots):
1x max. 560/480 mm (Vorderseite)
1x max. 140/120 mm (Rückseite)
1x max. 280/360 mm (rechte Seite)
1x max. 420/480 mm (Zwischenboden)
1x max. 420/480 mm (Boden)
1x max. 420/480 mm (Deckel)

Das System soll wirklich flüsterleise sein, größere Kühlfläche, geringere Lautstärke, da die Lüfter langsamer drehen müssen. Daher möchte ich auch aus dem Vollen schöpfen.
Geplant ist es einen großen Radiator für die Grafikkarte im Boden zu montieren (2. Kammer, wo auch das Netzteil ist), sprich einen 480mm.
Der andere Radiator soll an den Deckel montiert werden, ebenfalls 480mm. Ich denke mal ein 560mm Radiator ist overkill oder? Der Preis ist erstmal nebensache, sollte aber nicht komplett aus dem Ruder laufen.



Hier mal meine Zusammenstellung:

Pumpe:
aqua computer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version
(Gibt es leisere Pumpen?)

Adapter für Pumpe:
aqua computer Adapter-Set auf IG 1/4 Zoll fur Eheim 1046

Entkopplung:
ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz

Flüssigkeit:
Was soll ich da nehmen, worauf muss ich achten?

CPU-Kühler:
Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Intel - Pure Copper
(Was ist hier der beste aktuelle Kühler?)

GPU-Kühler:
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool
(passt auf die Karte, Alternativen?)
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-comput...-gtx-1080-und-1070-acryl-nickel-wach-450.html

Ausgleichsbehälter:
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-aqualis-xt-450ml-mit-nanobeschichtung-waau-188.html
(Denk ich mal nur Geschmackssache oder?)

Schlauch:
https://www.caseking.de/masterkleer-schlauch-11-2-8mm-klar-1m-wazu-136.html

(Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob ich einen Schlauch (hässlich) oder aber PVC Rohre benutzen soll, die ich dann entsprechend biege. Erfahrungen? Wie viel Meter brauch ich?)

Tüllen:
8x für die Bauteile und 2x für einen Ablauf? Könnt ihr mir da was genaues empfehlen?
Wie mache ich das mit einem Ablaufventil, damit ich die Anlage einfacher warten kann?

Lüfter:
https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-blacksilent-pro-fan-pl2-120mm-luno-028.html
(8x? Gibt es leisere Modelle, die genausoviel leisten?)

Radiator:
https://www.caseking.de/xspc-xtreme-radiator-rx480-v3-480mm-wara-355.html
(Gibts da eigentlich große Unterschiede oder ist es da relativ egal was man nimmt? Ist es damit vielleicht sogar möglich komplett auf Lüfter zu verzichten?)


Ist es lohnenswert das Gehäuse zu dämmen? Bringt das viel?
https://www.caseking.de/king-mod-premium-daemmset-phanteks-enthoo-elite-zudm-236.html


Fragen über Fragen. Ich hoffe, dass der lange Post nicht allzu schwer zu lesen ist und ich nichts vergessen habe. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Moin
Ambitioniertes Projekt hast du da. Und man sieht, das du die Guides gelesen hast. 11/8er Schlauch benutzt heute niemand mehr.

Nur um es zu erwähnen, du bekommst für den Preis vom Gehäuse auch ein Caselaps SMA 8 oder ein beliebiges Gehäuse + Komplette WAkü mit Mo-Ra. Sollte nur erwähnt werden.

Radiator: Ein 560er Radiator ist nicht Overkill, umso mehr Fläche du hast um so Kühler(Hast du ja aber selber auch gesagt). ich würde bei dem Gehäuse aber auch keinen 560er in die Front packen. je ein 480er in den Boden und Deckel und da dann 30mm starke. Die sind besser bei niedrigen Drehzahlen als die 60mm starken. z.b. Alphacool Nexxxos 480 ST30 ist sehr gut. Wenn dir die Kühlleistung nicht dann nicht reicht noch einen 360er wie im Bild an die Wand, das würde den Platz auch gut Füllen und sieht mit schicken Lüftern bestimmt nicht schlecht aus.

Pumpe:
Nimm da eine D5, die Aquastream brummt da nach mehreren Aussagen sehr stark. Da sind zu empfehlen die Alphacool Eispumpe VP755(Ist die leiseste aber wohl noch nicht ausgereift. muss mann einbischen abwarten) oder die Alphacool VP655.

CPU: Aktuell ist Technisch der Alphacool Eisblock der Beste, der sieht nur nicht ganz so dolle aus. Es kommt aber bald eine Plexi Version ( Bilder im Alphacool Thread)
           Noch sehr gut und technischt Top ist der Aquacomputer Cryos Next und der von die genannte Watercool Heatkiller. Du kannst aber nehmen welcher dir gefällt, die Unterscheiden sich alle nur in ein paar Grad.

GPU: Der von die verlinkte Alphacool Kühler oder in Fullcover der von EK. Welcher dir Besser gefällt und bitte selber noch mal Prüfen ob der Passt.
EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop 

AGB: Passt nur ohne Nanobeschichtung und Füllstandsanzeige.  Da das Gehäuse ja riesig ist würde vielleicht auch ein Größerer AGB passen, nur wegen der Optik.

Lüfter: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS - 120mm PWM
Noctua NF-F12-PWM Lufter - 120mm
Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm - Bionic Lufter Black Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-2 - 120mm

Anschlüsse: Nimm da 16/10. M.m.n eist alles was kleiner ist in dem Gehäuse verloren.

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Zergoras (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Hallo,

das mit dem Gehäuse ist mir schon bewusst, allerdings finde ich die Caselab Dinger nicht wirklich ansprechend, ist halt geschmackssache. Vielleicht kennst du das ja mit dem Habenwill-Faktor. 

Okay, 16/10 er Schlauch und passende Schraubtüllen. Stimmt denn die Anzahl?

Deinen vorgeschlagenen Radiator gibt es auch als X-Flow Version, die scheinbar was länger ist aber dafür leichter?! Übersehe ich da was? Also 30mm Dicke für geringe Drehzahlen, okay.
Stimmt, an den 360er Radiator habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Was meinst du denn ganz grob geschätzt würde das mehr bringen?

Wie befestige ich die VP755 denn? Brauche ich da auch Adapter für die Schläuche?

Was ist als Durchlauf pro Stunde denn realistisch?
Optisch finde ich den Kryos echt schick, der Eisblock sieht irgendwie etwas billig aus.

Dein GPU-Kühler ist laut Liste kompatibel. Sieht auch optisch ansprechender aus.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche maximale Größe rein passt.  Sonst würde ich den hier mal vorschlagen: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 50 LT | 50mm - XL | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Leider sind die Noctua Lüfter wegen ihrer Optik schon außen vor, genauso wie die weißen Modelle. Ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen, dass ich Lüfter mit PWM haben möchte, da ich diese an die PWM Steuerung des Gehäuses anschließen kann. Leider sind meine ausgesuchten Lüfter ebenfalls ohne PWM. Da muss ich nochmal suchen.

Ich danke dir schon mal für deine Hilfe.



Hier dann die aktuelle Liste:

Pumpe:
Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 - Single Edition | Alphacool Eispumpe | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Entkopplung:
ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz

Flüssigkeit:
???

CPU-Kühler:
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos NEXT 1156/1155/1151/1150, Nickel/Nickel | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

GPU-Kühler:
EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX JetStream - Acetal+Nickel

Ausgleichsbehälter:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh.../alphacool-cape-corp-coolplex-pro-50-lt?c=289

Schlauch:
???

Tüllen:
8x für die Bauteile und 2x für einen Ablauf? Könnt ihr mir da was genaues empfehlen?
Wie mache ich das mit einem Ablaufventil, damit ich die Anlage einfacher warten kann? 16/10.

Lüfter:
https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-blacksilent-pro-fan-plps-120mm-pwm-luno-033.html
(8x?)

Radiator 2x:
http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...acool-nexxxos-st30-full-copper-480mm-radiator


----------



## Trash123 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Ich würde noch ein bis zwei Fallen mehr einplanen, manchmal kommt es vor dass eine defekt ist. Ein paar 90 oder 45 Grad Winkeltüllen sind vllt auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Zergoras (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Was meinst du mit Fallen? Bei den Tüllen blicke ich leider gar nicht durch was ich da brauche.


----------



## Trash123 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Sollte Tüllen heißen (Tablet hat's verbockt). Kann bei der Verschlauchung hilfreich sein den einen oder anderen Winkel zu haben, um die Schläuche besser zu verlegen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Sollte Tüllen heißen (Tablet hat's verbockt). Kann bei der Verschlauchung hilfreich sein den einen oder anderen Winkel zu haben, um die Schläuche besser zu verlegen.


Das ist echt kacke habe ich bei meinem Handy auch öfters, das sieht man aus wie ein Analphabet[emoji1]


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Da ha be ich glatt den Link fürs AGB als Beispiel vergessen. Der den du raus gesucht hast wird mit Sicherheit nicht passen, da der ja 50mm lang ist. Ich hatte da auch an Aqualis mit Echtglas gedacht.
Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 880 ml, G1/4 | Aqualis Behalter | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Anschraubtüllen kannst du nehemen welche dir gefallen, da kannst du nicht viel Falsch machen.
Wie Soll das ganze den von der Farbe her werden? Sprich die Flüssikkeit klar, oder mit Farbe oder Schwarze Schläuche. Die Lüfter werden ja Schwarz.

Für die Pumpe noch so ein Top. Die Pumpe kommt auch auf ein Shoggy.
Alphacool Eisdecke D5 Aufsatz - Black Acetal G1/4 - (VPP655/TPP644/MCP655) V.3 | D5 Aufsatze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ob du den 360er in der Seite noch haben möchtest ist deine Entscheidung. Es war von mir nur die Überlegung damit es da nicht so lehr aussieht. An Kühlleistung kannst du für Silent 50-75 Watt Abwärme pro 120mm Radiator rechnen. Es ist ja nicht schwierig den 360er Später nach zurüsten.
Die X-Flow Radiatoren sind etwas schlechter in der Kühlleistung können dafür aber bei der Verschlauchung sehr Hilfreich sein, da man damit meistens nicht einen Schlauch Quer durchs Gehäuse legen muss.

Eine Wasserkühlung wird nicht nach CPU oder GPU Temperatur geregelt, da diese zu Stark schwanken und das Wasser ehr träge ist. Bei deinem Projekt empfiehlt sich Aquero der die Lüfter automatisch nach Wassertemperatur steuert. Und dem Aquero ist es egal ob PWM oder Voltage Lüfter dran hängen. Wenn du kein Bock auf Regelung hast kannst du auch die Lüfter auf einen fixen Wert einstellen und einfach laufen lassen.
Aquacomputer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn du auf Hardtubes gehen möchtest musst dafür noch einen Heißluftföhn und ein Biegeschablone haben.
Du benötigst 2 Anschlüsse pro Komponente und beim AGB kann man gut 90Grad Winkel gebrauchen.
Flüssigkeit:
1. Destiliertes Wasser mit G48 aus dem Baumarkt (Klar)
2. Destiliertes Wasser mit Farbzusatz und Korrosionsschutz.
3. Fertigmischung Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

PS. Bilder wenns Fertig ist sind Pflicht! Du bist wohl der erste hier mit dem Enthoo Elite

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Zergoras (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Okay, der AGB ist notiert. Ich schau da aber in der Richtung auf jedenfall nochmal was es da so gibt.
Steuerung für die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit mit der Wassertemperatur ist auch notiert.

Die Schläuche sollten  klar sein. Bei klaren Schläuchen eignen sich wohl am besten silberfarbene Tüllen. Bei der Grafikkarte schwarz, da der Kühler schwarz ist. Zusammen mit einem blauen Zusatz sollte das passen.
Zusätzliche LED-Strips werde ich wahrscheinlich auch noch verbauen. Vielleicht lasse ich das erstmal mit dem Hardtubing und mache das später dann.
Den Radiator in der Seite lasse ich erstmal weg um zu sehen wie es platzmäßig auskommt. Ist ja schnell nachgerüstet.

Ich denke die X-Flow Version brauche ich dann nicht. Ich habe mal eine ganz grobe "Zeichnung" erstellt, wie der Kreislauf sein soll. Viele legen die GPU direkt auf die CPU, ist das nicht schlecht, weil das warme Wasser der GPU zum kühlen der CPU dann verwendet wird?

2 Anschlüsse pro Komponente heißt also 12 (CPU+Radiator+GPU+Radiator+AGB+Pumpe)?
Kosten die Dinger wirklich fast 10€ pro Stück? 

Flüssigkeit ist auch notiert. Sind die Farbzusätze eigentlich schlecht für die Radiatoren und so, dass sich da was absetzt? Ich überlege dann UV-Schläuche zu nutzen, anstatt UV Flüssigkeit.
Bilder wird es definitiv geben, allerdings dauert das noch was. Das Case kommt ja auch erst Anfang März raus.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Hi
Deine Zeichnung ist ok so. Es spielt aber keine Rlle ob die CPU nach der GPU kommt oder nicht, da die Fließgeschwindigkeit so hoch ist. Mach es so wie es dir gefällt, nur wichtig die Pumpe nach dem AGB damit die Pumpe immer Wasser hat.

Bei den Farbzusätzen kann sich immer was absetzten. Aber ehr in den Kühlern und nicht in den Radiatoren. Bei den Schläuchen werden sich mit der Zeit die Weichmacher lösen und in den Kühler landen. Ich würde da dann ehr farbige Flüssigkeit nehmen und die einmal im Jahr wechseln. Ich kann dir da aber keine Langzeit Erfahrung geben, da ich zu oft dafür umbaue.

Wenn du einen Aquero nimmst kannst du da auch 3 Pin Lüfter nehmen. Hier nochmal ein paar Vorschläge:
Schwarz Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm - Bionic Lufter Black Edition ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Blau Alphacool NB-eLoop 1200rpm - Bionic Lufter ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Das sind umgelabelte Noiseblocker
AGB Watercool HEATKILLER(R) Tube 200 | Watercool Heatkiller(R) Tube | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ja Anschlüsse gehen ins Geld. Wenn du irgendwann auf Hardtubes wechseln möchtest solltest du da nicht so teure nehemen. Ich habe diese hier und finde die eigentlich ganz ok und dicht sind die sowieso.
Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - chrome gibt es auch in Schwarz
Alternativ kannst du bei Aliexpress oder Ebay nach Barrow gucken.
Anschlüsse nehmen die meisten in einer Farbe, ich habe jedenfalls noch nichts anderes gesehen.


----------



## Trash123 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Die Tüllen gibt es im Sechserpack, ist dann etwas günstiger!


----------



## Zergoras (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Macht das wirklich gar nichts an den Temperaturen, wenn das warme Wasser der GPU direkt danach auf die CPU kommt? Okay, wieder was gelernt.
Ich denke ich werde die Steuerung nehmen. Bin mir dann nur noch nicht sicher, ob schwarze oder blaue Lüfter. Die Lüfter sind aber auch wirklich leise? Sry wenn ich da nochmal nachfrage, möchte nur sicher gehen.
Der Heatkiller AGB sieht richtig schick aus.  Ich werde die Tage nochmal eine aktuelle Liste aufstellen, schau mich noch ein bisschen um.

Wie sieht es mit Dämmung des Gehäuses aus? Da gibt es ja dieses Set von Caseking, Blödsinn oder bringt es was?
Ich danke dir schon mal sehr für deine Ratschläge.


----------



## Trash123 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Wie Pelle schon geschrieben hat, das ist zu vernachlässigen. Lege die Schläuche so, wie es dir am besten passt! Warum willst du dein Case dämmen??? Wenn die Lüfter mit wenigen RPM laufen hörst du sie nicht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Ich kann dir zur Dämmung nichts sagen, da ich nie eine hatte. Du hast dann ja eine Wasserkühlung da wird es leise genug sein. HDD hast du ja nicht mehr oder? Die wäre wohl das lauteste im Idle.

Das Wasser welches aus der GPU kommt wird nur maximal 3°(Schätzwert) erwärmt und was sind schon 3° für die CPU.

Natürlich kannst du da nach den Lüftern fragen. Die Eloops sind mittlerweile die beste Empfehlung und in der Klasse gibt es sonst nur noch die Noctuas.
Noiseblocker Bionic-Loop-Lufter im Test: Innovativ dank Mutter Natur - ComputerBase

Edit: Und die sehen halt auch Mega geil aus(Geschmacksache).


----------



## Zergoras (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Doch ich habe noch eine HDD, aber als Massengrab. Die wird dann aber eh rausfliegen und durch eine SSD ersetzt. Rest ist SSD.
Ich denke ich nehme dann die von dir verlinkten Lüfter in blau.
Mit der Dämmung war nur ne Frage, dann lass ich das.
Danke euch beiden. Die Tage kommt wie gesagt dann die endgültige Liste zur Absegnung.


----------



## Zergoras (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

So okay, ich kann einfach nicht ruhen, wenn etwas nicht fertig ist. Also meine Liste steht, allerdings habe ich nochmal eine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung. Ich kann da bis zu 12 Lüfter anschließen, richtig? Wie genau regelt die Steuerung denn jetzt die Drehzahlen, denn die Wassertemperatur muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Und wo kann ich die montieren?
Aquacomputer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Du benötigst noch einen Temperatursensor oder mehrere.
Du kannst pro Kanal (4 Kanäle) 30 Watt an Leistung anschließen.
Die Lüfter haben so maximal 2 Watt an Leistung.
Also z.b. Pumpe Kanal 1/ Radi Top Kanal 2 / Radi Bottom Kanal 3 / Gehäuselüfter Kanal 4.
Einen Durchflusssensor kannst du auch noch anschließen.

Das Ding baust du da hin wo er nicht stört.


----------



## Zergoras (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Wo werden die Temperatursensoren denn hingepackt? Hast du ein Beispiel für die Steuerung?
Brauche ich einen Durchflusssensor?


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Ein Durchflusssensor ist nur nice to have und nicht wichtig.

Ich habe einen Sensor und der kommt gleich nach der Pumpe. Ist aber egal wo der hin kommt.

Ein Beispiel habe ich oben genaant wie die Lüfter angeschlossen werden können.
Der Aquero wird per internen USB ans Mainboard angeschlossen und über eine Software gesteuert.
Für den ganzen Funktionsumfang ist hier nicht genug Platz.
Lade dir die Bedienungsanleitung von Aquacomputer herunter und kämpfe dich da Mal durch. Das hilft mehr und wenn du noch Fragen hast meldest du dich.

Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black nickel | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Zergoras (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Du hast mir mit der Antwort schon weitergeholfen, wird nur    zwischengeschraubt. Darauf zielte meine Frage ab. Okay, dann ist hier    die volle Liste. Bitte nochmal drüberschauen:

1x Pumpe: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755

1x Aufsatz Pumpe: Eisdecke

1x Entkopplung Pumpe: Shoggy Sandwich

1x CPU-Kühler: Aquacomputer Kryos Next

1x GPU-Kühler: EK-Water-Block

1x GPU-Backplate

1x AGB: Watercool Heatkiller Tube 200

1x AGB Befestigung: Heatkiller Mounting Kit

2x Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm

8x Lüfter: Noiseblocker Eloop blau 120mm

2x PETG Rohr: Alphacool Eisrohr 16/13 PETG 4x 60cm

1x Silikonstab: Alphacool Silicon Bending 1m für 13mm

1x Cutter

1x Entgrater

1x Bending Tool

1x Lüftersteuerung

1x Wassertemperatursensor

2x 6er Anschraubtüllenset

1x Winkeladapter 90 Grad

1x Kugelhahn

1x T-Stück

1x Aquatuning Crystal blue 5l


*Endsumme: 1064,04€

*Kann man die Lüfter auch als Gehäuselüfter verwenden?


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Moin

Ja du kannst die Lüfter auch als Gehäuselüfter verwenden. Da würde ich aber auf 140er gehen, da die doch mehr Luft rein schaufeln. Die Bequiet Silent wings sind da ganz vorne. Oder die Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 in Blau/Schwarz. Du hast ja aber 5 140er Lüfter beim Gehäuse dabei, die kannst du ja erstmal testen. die Phanteks sind ja auch nicht so schlecht.

Zum Warenkorb:
Für den Kugelhahn und das T-Stück benötigst du noch Doppelnippel.
Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG drehbar - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Für die Lüfter noch Y-Kabel
Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Hast du für die Hardtubes einen starken Föhn?
Hardtubes zu Biegen ist beim erstenmal nicht das einfachste und man kann dabei viel Material verschwenden.
Mein Tipp: auch wenn eine Biegung nicht gleich Top aussieht aber past weiter zur nächsten Biegung. Sonst machst du 20 Versuche für eine Biegung und hast nachher nichts mehr übrig und kannst das System nicht in Betrieb nehmen.

Zum Wasser ablassen empfiehlt sich noch ein günstiger Schlauchanschluss und 1m günstiger Schlauch.

Zur Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich gute Erfahrungen zu Aquacomputer Doubleprotct Ultra clear in Verbindung mit Mayhems Dye gehört. Da kannst du die intensität von der Farbe selber bestimmen.
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Mayhems Dye Ocean Blue 15ml | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Mayhems Dye, Dark Blue - 15ml: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Zergoras (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Ich teste dann erstmal die eingebauten Lüfter, gehe aber vom schlimmsten aus, ist ja immer so. 
Okay, Doppelnippel ist notiert.
Kabel für die Lüfter sollte ich noch jede Menge haben, sind noch einige in meinem Rechner drin.

Ich habe auf der Arbeit eine Heißluftpistole, die man regeln kann, also kein Problem. Ich werde einfach mit ein oder zwei Rohren üben, kosten ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt.

Okay, Schlauch und Anschluss.

Ist die von mir ausgesuchte Flüssigkeit denn schlecht? Wenn du darüber aber gutes gehört hast, werde ich die nehmen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Moin mit günstiger meinte ich sowas
10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - Short - silver | Schlauchtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Dark Green | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich habe noch nichts über die Kühlflüssigkeit gehört. Das Aquacomputer Double Protect wird halt viel genommen.
Es reicht auch 1 Liter und wenn was fehlt mit destilliertem Wasser auffüllen.
Destilliertes Wasser brauchst du sowieso um die Radiatoren zu reinigen.


----------



## Zergoras (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Naja bei dem Preis kommt es sich auf die paar Euro auch nicht mehr an. 
Ein Liter wird nicht reichen, der AGB nimmt ja schon 0,5l auf, dazu noch die dicken Schläuche.
Destiliertes Wasser werde ich mir auch besorgen zum Reinigen. Das hab ich irgendwo schon gelesen.

Die Liste passt sonst soweit?

EDIT: Die Wingboost Lüfter sehen richtig gut aus, liegen wohl laut einigen Tests auch auf Augenhöhe mit den Silent Wings.


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Ich mag die Wingboost auch und sind auch nicht so teuer.

Edit: man kann natürlich noch sparen
Nur ob du das möchtest ist ne andere Sache.
Ich sag Mal so, du hast schon so das Beste drin was geht. Mehr geht natürlich immer!


----------



## Zergoras (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Ich möchte nicht sparen, ich möchte schon was vernünftiges haben. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
Mehr geht immer, das stimmt. Würde sich denn noch was anbieten, was nice to have wäre?


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Höchstens noch ein Durchflusssensor und einen 2ten Temperatursensor, dann könntest du dir die Leistung von deiner Wakü berechnen lassen.
Das ist aber echt nur nice to have.


----------



## Zergoras (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Okay, dann lasse ich die Liste so stehen. Das Gehäuse sollte ich in zwei Wochen bekommen, die Wing Boost bestelle ich gleich mit. Die passen optisch einfach super, danke für den Tipp.
 Die Wasserkühlung sollte ungefähr bis April eingebaut sein. Dann gibt es auch Bilder. Keine Sorge, die vergesse ich nicht.


----------



## Zergoras (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

So ich bin wieder da. Leider hat sich das ganze Projekt verzögert, da der komplette Unterbau gewechselt wurde.
Ich bräuchte nochmal kurz jemanden, der über den Warenkorb schaut. Das Hardtubing lasse ich erst mal.
System steht in der Signatur. Radiator und Lüfter werden im Bundle gekauft, da spart man gute 20,00€. Ich möchte in der nächsten Woche bestellen.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Zusätzlich dazu:
EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS Strix X299-E RGB Monoblock - Nickel
PHANTEKS Glacier GTX 1080 Ti, ASUS Strix, RGB - schwarz
Destilliertes Wasser zum Reinigen

Irgendwas noch vergessen?


----------



## willi4000 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Der Warenkorb von Aquatuning ist leer


----------



## Zergoras (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*

Sollte jetzt gefixt sein.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 4770k OC + GTX 1080*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt gefixt sein.


Der Warenkorb ist leer.
Nicht die Adresse aus dem Browser kopieren.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Ok, hier nochmal der Warenkorb.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Es fehlt die Lüftersteuerung wenn eine gewollt ist.
Sonst sieht das gut aus.
Verbesserung: den Schlauchschneider brauchst du nicht, eine Schere ist genauso gut.

Masterkleer Schläuche sind bescheiden und werden schnell trübe, besser ist Mayhems Ultra clear.

Die Flüssigkeit ist ok. Ich kann dir da aber auch das Innovatek IP Konzentrat empfehlen, das schmiert die Pumpe und sie wird dadurch leiser. Die Farbe bekommst du dann durch Mayhems Dye Blue rein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Den Aquaero 6 hatte ich mir schon gekauft, als du damals davon gesprochen hast. Der arbeitet bei mir schon ein halbes Jahr im PC und wird dann dafür genutzt.

So wie ich das sehe, gibts deinen vorgeschlagenen Schlauch nicht bei Aquatuning, allerdings bei Caseking. 1m kostet nur 3,90€, das ist aber sehr günstig. Wieso ist der Masterkleer dann so teuer?

Wird die Pumpe so viel leiser oder ist das nur Marketing blabla?


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Der Mayhems ist ein Preisleistungskracher.
Da kann man sich getrost 2 M mehr kaufen und öfters wechseln. Mein Mayhems ist jetzt ein halbes Jahr drin und da ist nichts trübe, kann nur empfehlen.

Es ist wirklich kein Marketinggeschwätz.
Im Vergleich mit destilliertem Wasser ist das mit dem Innovatek IP drin etwas leiser geworden. Ein Vergleich mit einer Fertigmischung habe ich aber nicht.
Du brauchst auch keine 5 Liter, ich schätze maximal 2L.
Den Kreislauf erst mit destilliertem Wasser befüllen und eine Woche laufen lassen und wenn du sicher bist das du nichts mehr ändern möchtest dann kippst du das Konzentrat dazu und fertig ist das.

Edit: 4fach Y-KABEL für die Lüfter noch.
Ein Trichter wird es wohl auch tun, es muss nicht die Spritzflasche sein.


----------



## Zergoras (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Okay, hab gerade bei Caseking noch paar andere Sachen bestellt und den Schlauch gleich mit. Für den Preis kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen. Y-Kabel habe ich auch mitbestellt, war irgendwie nicht mehr im Warenkorb bei Aquatuning.

Mit dem Trichter werde ich aber wahrscheinlich ziemliche Probleme beim Befüllen bekommen, die paar Euro tun da auch nicht weh für die Flasche.

Wieviel ist denn etwas leiser? Ich weiß, schwer zu beschreiben. 1l Konzentrat kosten schon knappe 20,00€.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Ich kann dir das nicht beschreiben, ich habe halt war genommen.
Mit 0,5L Konzentrat bekommst du 2L fertige Flüssigkeit.

Das andere Kühlmittel wird es aber auch tun, das war auch nur eine Anregung.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Ich versuche es einfach mal, leiser ist immer gut. Ich hab das Myhems Dye dark blue auch mal geordert. Gab ein schönes Video auf Youtube mit der Intensität der verschiedenen Farben. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Danke dir. 
Wenn der Rest auch passt, dann kann ich bald zusammenbauen, yay. 
Bilder kommen dann auch. Hängt jetzt eigentlich nur noch von der Lieferzeit des Monoblocks ab. Habe den eben bei Highflow.nl geordert, da die den als einziger vorrätig haben.

EDIT: Wow, das nenn ich mal schnell, der Monoblock ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir, nach nicht mal zwei Stunden.


----------



## willi4000 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Nur eine kurze Frage warum nimmst du die 480er Radiatoren?
Die 420er  ST30  von Alphacool  passen doch auch in das Gehäuse?
Da würdest du zwei Lüfter sparen und die Radiateoren sind etwas günstiger


----------



## Zergoras (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Wenn der Platz nicht richtig belegt ist, dann sieht das nicht so gut aus. Außerdem soll das System so leise wie möglich sein und da hilft doch nur Kühlfläche.


----------



## AfFelix (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wenn der Platz nicht richtig belegt ist, dann sieht das nicht so gut aus. Außerdem soll das System so leise wie möglich sein und da hilft doch nur Kühlfläche.



Optisch kann ich das gut verstehen das wäre mir auch die € Wert vermutlich .
 420x140>480x120 das ist denke ich jenes worauf angespielt wurde, wobei die 10 cm2 sind zu vernachlässigen


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Ein Alphacool 420er hat die gleiche Leistung wie ein Alphacool 480.
Wegen der Optik bei dem großen Gehäuse würde ich auch auf 480er gehen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

So, die Hälfte ist schon da, die anderen Sachen kommen die Tage. Die Lüfter sind ja schon fast lila, mal sehen wie das mit den LEDs aussieht.
Ich hab vorher noch ein paar Fragen. Kühler und Radiatoren sollten mit destilliertem Wasser gereinigt werden, das ist klar. Wie sieht es mit den Fittings aus? Müssen die auch gereinigt werden?
Wenn ich die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der Wassertemperatur vom Aquaero steuern lassen möchte, nach welchen Richtlinien sollte ich gehen? Was ist eine normale Wassertemperatur, was ist das Maximum, ab dem die Lüfter auf vollen Umdrehungen laufen müssen? Ist es vielleicht auch möglich im Idle komplett auf die Lüfter zu verzichten?


----------



## willi4000 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Was heißt normale Wassertemperatur?  Ich möchte nicht das meine Wassertemperatur 40°C überschreitet, meine Lüfter werden über Kurvenregler gesteuert. Denke du wirst mit dem Aquaero die richtigen Einstellungen für dich finden.
Unbedenklich sind auch 50°C Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Wieviel Prozent laufen deine Lüfter denn so unter Last?

Ich teste dann einfach mal die maximalen Umdrehungen, bis ich die Lüfter wahrnehme und schaue mal wie warm das Wasser dann ist. Welche Temperaturen halten die Pumpen denn so aus?
Fehlt nur noch der Schlauch, dann kann ich anfangen.


----------



## willi4000 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Ich meine bei der D5 von mir steht in der Anleitung das 60°C Wassertemperatur nicht überschritten werden sollten.
Unsere Lüfter kann man nicht vergleichen, du hast  120mm Lüfter und ich 140mm Lüfter. Kommt ja auch immer auf die maximal Drehzahl der Lüfter an.


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

45° solltest du nicht überschreiten, das ist besser für die Schläuche und die Dichtungen.

Ich habe bei mir die Lüfter auf 4V Minimalspannung eingestellt und lasse die über einen Sollwertregler laufen.
Den Regler auf 35° Wassertemperatur eingestellt. So laufen die Lüfter mit ca 400rpm und wenn schnellere Drehzahlen gefordert sind regelt der Aquaero das von alleine. Alles völlig entspannt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Ich teste dann einfach mal ab wieviel Volt die Lüfter anlaufen. Laut Datenblatt 6V. Ich halte mich dann an die 40 Grad maximum Wassertemperatur.
@Pelle: Dein empfohlener AGB, der Heatkiller Tube 200, sieht in natura echt verdammt schick aus und fühlt sich richtig wertig an, danke nochmal für den Tipp.


----------



## willi4000 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Viel Spass beim  Schrauben am PC, mach mal ein Bild von dem fertigen PC


----------



## Zergoras (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Mach ich auf jedenfall, allerdings fehlen noch die Schläuche. Ich hab aber schon mal den Rest vorbereite, sprich Radiatoren gereinigt, mit Lüftern bestückt und verkabelt, Pumpe und AGB zum Montieren bereit gemacht. Nächstes Wochenende sollte ich dann alles fertig machen können. Die Schläuche kommen aus England, weil die nirgendwo lieferbar sind, daher dauert das was.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Mach ich auf jedenfall, allerdings fehlen noch die Schläuche. Ich hab aber schon mal den Rest vorbereite, sprich Radiatoren gereinigt, mit Lüftern bestückt und verkabelt, Pumpe und AGB zum Montieren bereit gemacht. Nächstes Wochenende sollte ich dann alles fertig machen können. Die Schläuche kommen aus England, weil die nirgendwo lieferbar sind, daher dauert das was.


Beim Aquaero kannst du einen Startboost einstellen, dann laufen die immer an.
Mit 4V = ca 400rpm kannst du die Lüfter nicht hören.
Viel Spaß beim Basteln.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

So kleines Update. Heute hab ich alles zusammengebaut. Zwei Lecks hatte ich bei der Befüllung, jetzt ist aber alles dicht. 
Die Pumpe passt nicht dahin wo sie soll. Daher musste ich eben den Heatkiller Tube 200 mit D5 Aufsatz nachbestellen. Den Kreislauf muss ich dann wieder dafür öffen. Außerdem brauche ich andere Lüfterkabel für die Radiatorlüfter. Am Wochenende ist es dann hoffentlich fertig.


----------



## Zergoras (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

PC ist fertig und läuft, allerdings noch ohne Farbe. Die werde ich die Tage dann reintun, wenn ich mir sicher bin, nicht nochmal Wasser ablassen zu müssen. Bilder kommen die Tage.
Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe. 

EDIT: Bilder sind nun online: WaKü ***Bilderthread***


----------



## Rocketeer67 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Hallo Aggrokalypse1990, ich stehe genauso vor der Komponentenauswahl. Darf ich mal fragen, wie die Lüftersteuerung sich bewährt hat?


----------



## Zergoras (28. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i7 7820X OC + GTX 1080ti*

Die Lüftersteuerung ist ein absoluter Traum, wenn man die richtig eingestellt hat. Ich würde die Wasserkühlung nicht ohne Aquaero betreiben. Klar, kostet mal eben 100€, aber dafür hast du quasi eine Art Kommandozentrale für deine Kühlung mit Alarmen und allem drum und dran. Dauert nur etwas einzurichten.


----------

